# Is Labor and Birth of 2nd Easier?



## LockandKey

I do want a 2nd in the near future, but I had a very traumatic vaginal birth with my first that it causes concern for me. 

Anyone have a much better experience the 2nd time around?


----------



## Jaysmummy

Mine was! With my 1st I was induced a week early due to IUGR, which was long! Once I was 6cms I had to stay on the bed on a monitor, my waters had to be broken as they didn't go, and I ended up having an epidural coz I couldn't cope. Baby got stuck so had to hve an episiotomy to use a ventouse which didn't work so ended up with forceps delivery. Had to stay in hospital for2 days due to low bp.

With my 2nd I got to hospital at 10am at 6cms, waters broke 10 mins later, I got in the pool at 10:45am and he was born at 11.29am!! Just gas and air and a few stitches weighing 9lbs 10ozs. Was home by 8pm.

Good luck

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

my first birth was easy compared to most but i had afew problems but my second birth was far easier and faster and the problems i had with my first werent a problem second time around


----------



## MrsKippling

I was lucky that both my Labours were straightforwad I had quite a bad tear first time round and nota scratch second time round, and the second labour was a couple of hours quicker too xxx


----------



## shinona

That's good to hear from all of you.

LockandKey, I had quite a traumatic birth with my ds too and couldn't talk about it without crying for quite some time. But it is very, very true that the memory of it fades. I can discuss it openly now without getting upset and I am getting ready to do it again. Come and ask me in 20 odd weeks and I'll tell you whether it is easier 2nd time or not!!

x


----------



## moomin_troll

after my first baby i never forgot the pain and was so scared about giving birth again. but my scond is 8 weeks old and i really have forgotten the pain this time as it was just a better birth and the soreness was gone after 2 weeks where as with my first i didnt feel right for along time


----------



## elfy_p

I had a bad time with my 1st, was in labour for 43 hours, had to go on a drip to make my contractions actually work, had epidural that didnt work and was pushing for over an hour to get him out. It was hell!
With my 2nd I was induced as she was 10 days late. Had been told that induced birth was worse but labour took only 5 hours and was probably as close to easy as it gets!
I'm now 34 weeks with my 3rd and scared that if I go into labour by myself its gonna be another long one like the 1st time. I'd rather be induced again any day!


----------



## Guppy051708

just subbing as i would like to hear other thoughts. I had a posterior baby, unmedicated water birth and it took 30 hours with CONSTANT back labor and 6 hrs of pushing, so im really hoping this time is much easier!


----------



## special_kala

Definitely. I actually enjoyed labouring with Willow


----------



## Treelo

Yes, DS2's labour was quicker and easier even though he was a bigger baby also recovery after was much quicker aswell.


----------



## Rebaby

Yes, much much easier second time for me :thumbup:

We had a hospital birth for Toby though and homebirth for Rudy and i think that made a huge difference for us.


----------



## 5-a-side

I had an awful time with dd1, ended in a EMCS under GA.
And yet dd2 was in my eyes perfect, no pain relief and was home the same day.
I'm hoping with this little dd3 arrives I get the dd2 type birth again :) 

I also think with subsequent babies we prepare ourselves more and are more educated to get what we think is best for ourselves and baby.


----------



## lynnikins

i had a long labour with ds1 ended in ventouse assitance and me only have blurey memories of the first time i saw/touched him but second time around even with being induced it was much nicer , much quicker and calmer


----------



## Mummy1506

I was induced with DS1 7am Sunday & he arrived 3.20pm Monday ! Wasn't horrific or anything but very long. DS2 had first contraction 8.30pm & arrived at hospital 3.30am 10cm & he arrived 4.29am so much easier 15 mins of g&a :) 

Hope it goes smoothly for you.

x


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Aww thanks for this thread, it's made me feel a lot better about giving birth for the second time. I was induced first time around and although it was a quick labour I was dreading being induced again, now it doesn't seem as daunting if that's the way things have to go  xxxxxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I was lucky as both my labours were reasonsonable, but yes my 2nd was easier


----------



## goddess25

YES! 

My first birth was a traumatic vaginal delivery that left me with 3rd borderline 4th degree tearing, so pretty bad!

I was so concerned about it happening again but 2nd time around everything about the birth experience was what I hoped for first time around.

No tearing, natural delivery, fast, it was just wonderful.


----------



## lizardbreath

No way my first birth way easier way more prepared . Almost didn't make it to the hospital with my second.


----------



## shinona

I had a good discussion with my midwife about this yesterday and she told me that in her experience most girls who have foreceps or ventouse the first time don't need any help in subsequent deliveries. Apparently by doing it once, even with a bit of help, you have a "proven pelvis", i.e. they know your body can handle it. She has definitely put my mind at ease about doing it again.

x


----------



## amerikiwi

I read so many of these "second time easier" threads when expecting my second and feared that I was setting myself up for disappointment if it wasn't easier. However, I'm pleased to report that the second time was much faster and easier for me!

First: 15 hour labour, 2 hours pushing, 2nd degree/borderline 3rd degree tear, gas and air

Second: 45 minute labour, no pushing, minor graze requiring no stitches, no pain relief, unplanned home birth.


----------



## Guppy051708

amerikiwi said:


> I read so many of these "second time easier" threads when expecting my second and feared that I was setting myself up for disappointment if it wasn't easier. However, I'm pleased to report that the second time was much faster and easier for me!
> 
> First: 15 hour labour, 2 hours pushing, 2nd degree/borderline 3rd degree tear, gas and air
> 
> Second: 45 minute labour, no pushing, minor graze requiring no stitches, no pain relief, unplanned home birth.

This gives me a great deal of hope.
Thank you for sharing. My first was 30 hours (baby was sunnyside up), so...i really hope i can have a similar situation as you this go around!


----------



## NaturalMomma

My first birth, which was vaginal, wasn't very pleasant. My second birth was much better.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My 1st (boy) i was induced .. labour was very long & slow (27hrs) my waters were broken for me, i used all pain meds inc epidural ....and i had a 2nd degree tear and a pp heamorrage.

My 2nd (girl) i was also induced .... extremley quick labour (1hr 42min) waters burst naturally, Gas & Air only ... but i did get another 2nd degree tear.

for me ... 2nd time around was ALOT faster!!!!


----------



## Blah11

Me.

first labour was 15 hours, 12 hours of intense back contractions and it took me a long time to dilate the entire way. I was pushing for 30 mins. used g&a a lot and had diamorphine.
2nd labour I called the MW a few hours before he was born and when I had first internal I was 8cm when I thought I was maybe 5cm. It only took another 30 mins to go 8-10cm and actively pushing and he was out in about 6 minutes. no pain relief.


----------



## jenny82

After reading this thread ages ago, I can come back to update it when my experience!

First labour: 8 hours to get to 8cm and go to hospital, 90 minutes in pool, lots and lots of G&A which made me feel sick and quite out of it :/

Second labour: 4 hours to get to 8cm and go to hospital, 30 minutes in pool, minimal G&A (only 3/4 sucks I think!). 

Second was definitely quicker and easier and more enjoyable :D


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

My 2nd labour was actually way longer than my first but it was a much better experience than my first and when it actually came to pushing she was out in about 10/15 mins. I was induced with my first and from the contractions starting, my son was born in just over 4 hours, with my second I went into labour on the Saturday night and gave birth the Monday afternoon. xx


----------



## hellohefalump

My second time was a lot worse because he was back to back. Then he was born unconscious, not breathing and had to be resucitated, then I started bleeding A LOT... Not nice. 

My first birth was fine though, quite intense, but quick, only eight hours from start to finish. 

I don't think what happened to me was due to it being the second baby though, I think each birth is different and you never know until you give it a try. I think that part of the reason mine went so badly was that he was back to back, and you really can't do much about that. Then I went into psychosis after he was born... but that's a whole new story. 

I do think it's worth it though, he's a lovely happy little chappy now.


----------



## Linzi

Absolutely, I really enjoyed my labour with Molly, it was a completely different experience altogether and I didn't even need so much as a paracetamol, but with Seth I knew I needed something.

Although I did do a lot different this time, I stayed active and upright, I was relaxed at home and used natal hypnotherapy, all of which I believed made it the way it was. I was also slightly addicted to raspberry leaf tea through my pregnancy, and Im pretty sure that was what contributed to my 3 minute 2 push delivery! xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I agree I also took RLT and I deffo think they helped with the speed of my labour x


----------



## Guppy051708

^Good! i hope it works because my MW made a pregnancy tea, from scratch, and ive been drinking one cup every day, so im hoping it helps!


----------



## millytint

I would say my 2nd was better because it was half the time of the first one! and i had no pain relief (just g&a- had a water birth) with my 2nd and i would defo recommend this as the recovery is waaay quicker than if you have any drugs! i was sitting up wide awake and laughing and joking this time round whereas first time i just wanted to sleep for a week! My first was 8 hours and 2nd was 4hours- the midwife was right when she said it would be about half the time!


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Def agree about the rlt, I took it for both pregnancies and the pushing stage was v quick for both deliveries!! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> just subbing as i would like to hear other thoughts. I had a posterior baby, unmedicated water birth and it took 30 hours with CONSTANT back labor and 6 hrs of pushing, so im really hoping this time is much easier!

Well my water was broke this time around for 31 hours, however, labor was very different. It took about 18 hours for it to actually pick up. My water broke at 7:35am Sat. and i didn't get into active labor until noon on Sunday. It was a lot of prodominal labor. The contractions were only once every 10ish minutes. They hurt differently than with DS1...i had zero back labor! Lots of prodominal labor BUT from active labor to baby, it was less than 3 hours! So yeah, i would say it was def faster this time! Dont know if i would say easier, but def quicker!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes & no.

First 26hr .. Second 6hr20min

first very healthy pregnancy, naturally went into labour.

Second high risk due to my weight, got SPD didnt go into naturally, needed a sweep.

First 10min pushing
second 15-20min because they refused to break my waters. 


all in all.even though second was miles shorter, 10x more intense. i think.due to.spd hope i never get that again!


----------

